# Excel 2007 opens program but will not open .XLSX file ?



## jwd210 (Jan 19, 2012)

Excel 2007 opens program but wilw not open .XLSX file ?

The program opens, but the file does not. Strange thign is there is data in the formula bar as if it is reading data from the file.

I have three computers, two with 2010 (win 7) and one with 2007 (vista) MS office.

Only one of the PC's with 2010 will open the file, the other two will not. Doesn't matter if its opening from webmail, outlook, or saving the file to the desktop - the two PC's that won't open it are behaving the same.


The only thing I can see before it fails to open the file at the bottom it shows: opening solver.xlam, but nothing shows - just an empty excel program as if you closed the document and not the program..?

How can I fix the two PC's so they can open it? This has happened before with other .XLSX files - it seems intermittent.

I tried doing the regserver command and that did not help. ​


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There have been so many MS Office updates is there a chance the three computers are at different "stages"? Have you tried both opening methods:
1. Directly from Excel
2. From your document storage or wherever you keep your Excel sheets.


----------



## jwd210 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi & thank you.

The two computers with windows 7 and Office 2010 are at the same stage. The one works, and the other doesn't. The 3rd PC is Vista with Office 2007, and it doesnt work.

I have tried both document storage (from desktop) and from mail client (webmail, and also from outlook because mail is IMAP) and it does not work from either of the three sources. I've tried adjusting the security settings to enable all macros also.

Both win 7 PC's had Office 2010 starter, but we upgraded in order to have Outlook. How could I reinstall Outlook 2010 (as a test) on the win7 PC that is not working?

If a document needed MS access, would it have this behavoir of not opening?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Before trying reinstall, let's fix all the Office Suite since the components interact. In Outlook>Help>Detect and Repair. Before hitting "Start", make sure you've checked (or not) the correct options.


----------

